# Pine sap on metal roof.



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Any ideas on removing pine sap from a metal roof? Steam/ hot water wash is the only thing iI can think of that might work, but I kinda doubt it.
Anyone tried this?


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I would recommend Using a heat gun, when it gets liquidy wipe it up. then use turpentine for the remaining residue:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use just plain rubbing alcohol to get it off my hands (our place is surrounded by fir trees). Should work pretty well for this too.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

RH said:


> I use just plain rubbing alcohol to get it off my hands (our place is surrounded by fir trees). Should work pretty well for this too.


The only catch to that is with a big glop of sap you would be wiping for days. the heat gun melts most of it down. I've always used turpentine but your right I think alcohol would get the residue pretty good too.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I've used Naptha


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I have cleaned it off aluminum siding with hot water before.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Simple Green


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

joshmays1976 said:


> Any ideas on removing pine sap from a metal roof? Steam/ hot water wash is the only thing iI can think of that might work, but I kinda doubt it.
> Anyone tried this?


Having lived under pine trees for 30 years. Getting it all over cars I can say its a herculean effort cleaning it. But I was careful not to use harsh chemicals. Those bug & sap removers don't work. The saps outer layer dries over and is waterproof pretty much overnight. On metal roof or siding you can probably go at it with MEK, lacquer thinner, toluene, naphtha and have an easier time. A lot of these evaporate fast so use a soaked rag and a putty knife.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Back in the day, after a long day of wood cutting, we'd get it off our hands with a small amount of Crisco. 

Although walking up to the customers house with a jug of Crisco under your arm might raise some eyebrows.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

joshmays1976 said:


> Any ideas on removing pine sap from a metal roof? Steam/ hot water wash is the only thing iI can think of that might work, but I kinda doubt it.
> Anyone tried this?


Hotsy.


----------



## Joeb3rg (Feb 13, 2013)

Goo gone! Or Turtle wax bug & tar remover works well.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Hotsy.


I was wondering if that might work, think I will try it


----------



## gabe (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.tognar.com/ski-base-cleaner-citric-only-or-naptha-blend-must-ship-fedex-ground/

This might work, pine tar has been used as a kick wax for wood skis, so the remover should also remove it from the roof.


----------

